# Innes' Plant Of The Week



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*Common Name:* Cabomba, Fanwort
*Scientific Name:* Cabomba caroliniana
*Plant Family:* Cabombaceae 
*Part of World:* South America 
*Height:* 30 - 80cm+, 12 - 12"+ 
*Width:* 5 - 8cm+, 2 - 3"+ 
*Temp Range:* 18 - 26°C 
*Light:* medium-very high 
*Hardness Tolerance:* Soft - Hard 
*pH:* 4 - 7.5
*Ease of Keeping:* medium

This is an attractive aquarium plant which grown very quickly, it grows in streams and lakes where it grows to the surface and produces flowers in a few months of the year.
It is suggested that the plant does not do well with a CO2 deficiency, which might lead to excessive leaf loss and week stems. 
I personally believe this plant to be a beautiful plant to brighten up any aquarium, it is also very useful for hiding things like aquarium heaters and heaters.
Described as a problematic plant in American waters it has taken over and is threatening local plants so do not release this plant into local waters.
The problems people seem to have with this plant in their aquariums is it seems to snap easily, and also the leaves can clog up filters but I personally have not found this a serious problem, also it does seem to uproot itself however it does seem to grow even if not rooted down.
This plant is also easy to clone, you just cut it and plant the new bit and it grows.
This plant is ideal for providing cover for breeding many fish as cover for the female, for eggs and also for free swimming fry.
Some fish will eat this plant rapidly like silver dollars, and others will just munch on it like gouramies

_*If you have any pics or comments on this species please add them below_

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pics
and great info thanks


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

cool, i have those in my tanks. now i know the name of it!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

damn i guesse im gonna have to wait till i see a pic of my plant in this to figure the name out lol i can't just say green thing with leaves,,,


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice work innes. Very accurate info :nod:


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

nice plant! looks best when bunched up into groups of 5... i don't really like how they look when they're all bent and stuff.. compact lighting would make it look it's best!! gives it a nice bright greeen coloring and it makes the leaves grow closer together...don't really need co2... my 2 cents!!


----------

